# Microsoft Scrambles To Fix Flaw



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20081217/twl-microsoft-scrambles-to-fix-flaw-3fd0ae9.html

links 

Ive set my internet options - security to high, hope thats enough! 
Thanks Harts for mentioning this last night

/links


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I suggest you switch to Mozilla Firefox if you can. 
Future Mummy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Really - is it that much of a concern


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I may be wrong but not sure changing the security setting will change something. Then again I am not an expert  

Future Mummy


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Microsoft are aiming to release a patch this evening.

I think your better off using Firefox anyway... much faster and safer against malware etc.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Future Mummy said:


> I may be wrong but not sure changing the security setting will change something. Then again I am not an expert
> 
> Future Mummy


Correct - I dont think that will make much of a difference considering the exploits technique.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> His advice is to switch to another browser until the patch is released, as the malicious code only activates when it detects Explorer.
> 
> Microsoft has rejected this advice and instead recommends putting security settings at high and turning Vista onto protected mode.


So thats what I have done


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just seen your post Tony - so prehaps I should change from IE


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

interesting advice from Microsoft! I would still change .Microsoft explorer does not like Firefox !! rival browsers! 

Future Mummy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you both!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

You're welcome


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you I've just moved to firefox


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169545.msg2672568#msg2672568


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Microsoft have officially released an out of band security patch for all versions of their browser (not just IE7)

I encourage those that have Internet Explorer in one form or another to apply the patch.
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms08-078.mspx

Alternatively use an alternate web browser like firefox (www.getfirefox.com).

/links


----------

